
Selfie - prostoalex
https://hkrbooks.com/2017/09/28/selfie/
======
Invictus0
> Yet, Storr wisely does not advise redress. He ends on a simple note, with a
> suggestion that people are, in essence, good.

Sounds interesting but I'd hate to get all the way to the end only to have
this be the ending.

------
cerealbad
1939- The New World Order (H.G. Wells)[] is a short read. 78 years later, a
human lifetime, the issues are the same now as then. uncertain future,
uncollected collective, fear, greed and inequality.

at some point you need to take a step back and be pragmatic. this is humanity,
you can't invent solutions without creating new problems. civilization was an
aberrant left turn, and stabilizing is at least a 6-millennium-problem, given
we are in the 5th and cyclical patterns are reoccurring.

[][http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks04/0400671h.html](http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks04/0400671h.html)

------
beebmam
I'd love to read this, unfortunately my local library system doesn't have it
(yet). I've submitted a request, though

~~~
detritus
I'm curious to know what's preventing you simply buying a copy for yourself —
which, if you're then inclined to — you could donate to your local library
once read?

------
truthatmidnight
Brands have replaced people. There is no "me" or "you" anymore. There are only
brands. Humanity is abandoning real life and relationships for an optimized,
transactional _idea_ of a better life. Everything from ice cream to art to
music and even people are now consumable fuel for social media databases.

These databases, among others, are being cultivated by super intelligent
beings. Humanity is being forcefully digitized and data mined in order to
advance technology. The end goal is to build strong vehicles to house these
beings. These vehicles, or bodies, will be bootstrapped mainly by advances in
genetic engineering and machine learning. This is all under the guise of space
exploration and human progress.

™

~~~
fao_
> These databases, among others, are being cultivated by super intelligent
> beings.

Those do not exist yet. Our current "Machine Learning" is better termed
"Machine Inference". With the scope of inference being severely within the
scope of the most mediocre, average human.

~~~
truthatmidnight
You're confusing superintelligent computers (something man aspires to create)
with metaphysical superintelligent beings (that already exist).

™

~~~
fao_
That seems to be a rather baseless claim. I have seen no evidence to support
that assumption, and you have not given any.

